# Daytona 500



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not a NASCAR fan. If I wanted to see people driving too fast and cutting each other off as they drive in circles, I'd go watch traffic on the Capital Beltway. :giggle: But I first read on TRAINS News Wire that at this Sunday's Daytona 500 that car #78, which is partly sponsored by CSX, will be sporting a "I Brake For Trains" bumper sticker. Wanting to know more, I did a web search, and found that Pat Monahan, the lead singer for the group - you guessed it - Train will be singing the National Anthem! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 24, 2012)

And you can't get to Daytona by train - at least not that close!




(So I guess I'll watch it on TV!



)


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 24, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> And you can't get to Daytona by train



Hey, MAYBE in a year or two or three or...??? :unsure:


----------



## Traingeek (Feb 26, 2012)

You can take a connecting bus from Jacksonville to Daytona via AMtrak Thruway service. Also, Escot Bus Lines also runs a bus service to the 500 from Orlando/Kissimmee. I'm thinking about doing the Coke Zero 400 on July 4th weekend and that is a consideration for me. Not a train, but you can take connecting Amtrak service to the 500.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 26, 2012)

well for those who think they missed it the race is on rain delay currently and are clips from the budwiser shoot out. hope to get a update from NASCAR at 4PM about the weather.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 26, 2012)

For the first time in history the daytona 500 has been postponed till monday at noon due to rain. In the daytona 500s history it has never been postponed. It has been cut short but never postponed.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 26, 2012)

It will be run Monday at noon (ET) - weather permitting!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 26, 2012)

Traingeek said:


> You can take a connecting bus from Jacksonville to Daytona via AMtrak Thruway service. .


I believe it's Deland!

Wish I was there!! Been there 8 times (neverby train) & it is truely a COOL Experience!!!

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 28, 2012)

The 2012 Daytona 500 (actually a few miles more) *FINALLY* ended!



After being scheduled to begin Sunday at noon (ET), it finally was completed at 1 AM (ET) on Tuesday morning. But not after


3 rain delays,
many crashes,
a major fire (of a safety vehicle),
repairs to the track and
over a 2 hour red flag of the race with 50 laps to go!


----------



## Anderson (Feb 29, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> And you can't get to Daytona by train - at least not that close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, you can. There's an Ambus connection from DLD (I _think_), or you can rent a car from JAX or ORL (they're about equidistant).

(Sorry for the nitpick...I make this trip once a year, though a friend picks me up at the station every time).


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anderson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > And you can't get to Daytona by train - at least not that close!
> ...


Sorry about the nitpick, but if you need a bus or a car to get there by train, you can't get there by train.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 1, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> If I wanted to see people driving too fast and cutting each other off as they drive in circles, I'd go watch traffic on the Capital Beltway. :giggle:


I was joking when I wrote this. But who knew this story would break a few days later? :wacko:

A Prince Georges County council member was caught doing 105 MPH on the Beltway, but only cited for improper lane change: http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/pg-council-member-caught-speeding-105-mph-on-beltway/1d2ssrl88?from=


----------



## TampAGS (Mar 13, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> Traingeek said:
> 
> 
> > You can take a connecting bus from Jacksonville to Daytona via AMtrak Thruway service. .
> ...





Anderson said:


> There's an Ambus connection from DLD (I _think_), or you can rent a car from JAX or ORL (they're about equidistant).


Yes, Amtrak serves Daytona Beach via a Thruway connection from the station in DeLand. There is *no* bus/motorcoach for this particular Thruway service. Instead, it is provided through a taxi cab. 

 

I'd be interested to see statistics for this service. From what I have observed on numerous trips to DLD, there doesn't appear to be very high demand for the Daytona connection. (Daytona is actually my final destination on these DeLand trips, but like Anderson, I have someone pick me up at the station. It is an easier, faster, and less expensive option than booking a Thruway fare.)


----------

